

How to Choose Between Additive and Subtractive Manufacturing Methods - fictivmade
https://www.fictiv.com/resources/starter/additive-vs-subtractive-methods

======
MichaelCrawford
How to carve an elephant out of a large block of stone:

(Additive) Obtain a large block of stone.

(Subtractive) Remove all the parts of the stone that do not look like an
elephant.

